# Shrimp Tank?



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

As I mentioned somewhere or another (did I?) I am kinda interested in aquatic inverts, mainly shrimp. I was looking into them, and the beginner ones seem simple enough, but I don't know what size tank to buy. I've been think about 5 gal or 10 gal, or do they need more room? Also, what about live plants? Do they eat them, or do they need them. As usual, even though I try to do my research, I'm still clueless.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my wife keeps several kinds of shrimp.even has some in big plastic pretzel jugs...5 gallons is a good tank..fine natural gravel..live plants..java moss and a couple of moss balls...make sure it is filtered...and has a light...keep it in the low to mid 70s..a little 25 watt heater will be plenty..variety of foods including algae,veggies and meaty foods..


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I love shrimp, especially red cherry shrimp. An excellent beginners shrimp. They're so easy to care for and they entertain me just as much as my fish do. I even thought of getting a 55 gal just for shrimp 
Listen to lohachata, he is very knowledgeable about anything aquarium related;-)
I use sponge filters on my shrimp tanks so I don't have to worry about any of the smaller shrimp getting into the filter, but you can also buy prefilters to keep shrimp from getting sucked in the other types of filters. They do like to hang out in plants and I even see them crawling on the underneath of my duckweed.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

5 gallons is relatively cheap. I could probably set one up in May one I get my 20 gal done. I've never used live plants, but I've always heard they are beneficial. So Java moss and some Moss Balls? Sounds easy enough. What about color morphs of the Red Cherry Shrimp, do they act the same, but are just more expensive?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I've only had the red cherry shrimp, but here is a great website about shrimp:
http://www.planetinverts.com/
It has some info on the cherry shrimp color morphs.
Hornwort is another easy to care for plant, it's usually cheaper than the aquarium mosses too.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Ah, thanks. I've been on that site before. I'm still looking for a nice 5 gallon tank that is 20 to 50 dollars, but everything is so expensive. Do I need fertilizers for Hornwort and Java Moss, or are they plants that don't need anything? And why Moss Balls Loha?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no ferts needed...moss balls retain micro bits of goodies that the shrimp love to graze on....


----------

